
Show HN: Asio, a tool that generates police body cam footage requests - asiojosh
http://asio.ooo
======
perilunar
Not to be confused with [https://www.asio.gov.au](https://www.asio.gov.au)

~~~
jungletek
Or
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Audio_Stream_Input/Output](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Audio_Stream_Input/Output),
or
[http://www.boost.org/doc/libs/1_64_0/doc/html/boost_asio.htm...](http://www.boost.org/doc/libs/1_64_0/doc/html/boost_asio.html),
etc.

------
asiojosh
There's a press page buried in the footer if you'd like to get a sense of our
future goals.

